# Southern Smoking Extravaganza



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Southern Smoking Extravaganza*

Smoked/Grilled Chicken
Smoked Chicken Wrapped with Double Thick Pork Belly and Sweet Vidalia Onion
Grilled Sweet Corn with Butter, Sweet Vidalia Onion and Rosemary
Smoked Blackeyed Peas with Smoked Pork Neck Bones
Cajun Fried Whole Okra
Apple Dump Cake

*Cook In Progress, Please Stand By*

Smoked/Grilled Chicken
Smoked Chicken Wrapped with Double Thick Pork Belly and Sweet Vidalia Onion



Smoked Blackeyed Peas with Smoked Pork Neck Bones



Grilled Sweet Corn with Butter, Sweet Vidalia Onion and Rosemary



Cajun Fried Whole Okra



Apple Dump Cake


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

you're killin me------again. doin a brisket and gettin a chicken drunk tomorrow.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Holly Molly CR! How can a guy stay on a diet? Now I'm hungry....gonna have to hunt it down and kill it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Out of the smoker






And on to the grill, going to crisp the skin and pork belly.





The final product





The _'Pork-n-Beans'_, definitely not beenie weenies.
The pork was incredibly tender and delicious.






The Spread





*The Money Shot*
This was an entry in a smoking forum BBQ Throwdown, so it had to have the sign in it.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dude ! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

I vote we change you name to Head Chief of Pensacola Fishing Forum. I live in NC and would drive to your house for a meal brother.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Just looking at the pics, I feel like I need a couch to lay on.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

If I ever hit the lotto or become rich I'm tripling whatever your salary is now to be my full time cook! Always enjoy your post.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dude I'm getting fat just reading your threads...mighty fine!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Gawd!


----------

